# Works In Progress



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

The four carved snake walking sticks are a work in progress.

Once complete each staff will have world globe paper weight mounted onto the top of each staff.

I'm planning to mold a collar for the globe to rest on at the top of each stick,

I will use magic sculpt to create the collar.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those have so much character. Very nice stixman.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

How do you remove the vine and clean the groove?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very interesting -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

They are very interesting pieces, no doubt, but snakes just creep me out!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are nice Stixman. I look forward to seeing them when you done.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

LilysDad said:


> How do you remove the vine and clean the groove?


Often the vine will pull out of the grove.

Sometimes, I will use a screwdriver to workout the vine from the grove.

I clean the grove with a round rasp and sandpaper.

Thanks,


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you! I've got one I'm working on that the vine is almost overgrown.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

OK, where is the image or link?


----------

